# What's a good breed to x w/Kuhalian Polish Arabian mare?



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

My personal opinion? If I had a mare like that I would stay pure, IF I would consider breeding....there are so many Arabians and half Arabians, needing homes....and quite a few in the feedlots.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

As much as it would be wonderful to have a foal of your own (believe me, I keep having the same thought with my Arab mare), DH is right. There are WAY too many unwanted Arabians and half-Arabians out there in need of homes. I'm relatively sure you'd be able to find an unwanted youngster to fill your need for raising a little one.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks, I agree about the breeding. Just fun to daydream. Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I, too, would stay pure. BUT....before I'd make any suggestions along those lines, I'd want to see a picture of her and her full pedigree. Since she's Kuhaylan, I picture a more muscular, masculine looking horse, typical of the older pure Polish. So, off strain alone, I'd recommend a Dahman or Saqlawi in strain stallion, but really you need to see the horse in front of you and the pedigrees of all concerned. 

I liked Ganges very much when I saw him, considered breeding my pure Polish mare to him but never managed to make it happen.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You do not need to make sure the sire is smaller then the dam for the mares pelvis/foaling issues. Nature takes care of itself and very rarely will a foal be too big to come out. Clydesdales can be bred to regular sized mares or thoroughbreds without any complications. Males are larger then females in most every species of animal. Nature is funny that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I also would love to see a picture of your mare


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Arab Mama said:


> As much as it would be wonderful to have a foal of your own (believe me, I keep having the same thought with my Arab mare), DH is right. There are WAY too many unwanted Arabians and half-Arabians out there in need of homes. I'm relatively sure you'd be able to find an unwanted youngster to fill your need for raising a little one.



I'd rather see one well thought out arabian foal...than someone pumping arabs out like a puppy mill.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Here are a few pics I've taken of Sophie in the past 2 months. I'm trying to get the ones with her getting used to wearing a tarp - poor thing. But her confidence level has really gone up. Especially after she conquered the creek. She was so scared to go in the creek her legs and whole body shook. We almost aborted the lesson early but when the trainer got ahold of her she calmed down and went into the creek, even splashed around and played in it. She walked back to the barn that day like she owned the world. Has been a different horse ever since. I love her. <3



































This one below she's kind of standing at an odd angle because we were all just getting to know one another and she was tense.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

She is such a pretty girl and of very good, carefully planned breeding. 
If she was mine and times ( read "market") were different, I wouldn't hesitate breeding her, but, as I stated earlier, I'd stay 

I notice she has wrapped you around her little hoof already;-)


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Here she is under saddle. I've got several of these but can't get them online for some reason. I'm going to start a thread over on horse training to see if I can get some advice over there. I've got several questions. 

I think her neck tie in is a little funny but maybe it's an Arabian thing. She has very pretty knees for a jumper, too. We only free jumped her a few times. She's 8 yrs old now so I think that was pretty safe.

Anyway, I was just daydreaming about combining her athleticism and intelligence with a bigger, more docile hunter type horse. I'm not going to do it and super respect your all's opinions. But it's just fun to daydream when it comes to horses. Probably one of my favorite things.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful Mare for sure! I'd love to see what she produces with a correct well bred stud that compliments her lines!


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Deserthorsewoman, you're so sweet! Yes, she has wrapped me around her little hoof! I never really even paid any attention to Arabians before so it's kind of like discovering a new species. Very different from saddlebreds, with just this incredible endurance. I'm currently in training with my horses for an upcoming 30 miler. And the whole time we're slogging through the woods I keep smiling to myself that little Sophie could wipe the floor with us. 

And yes, these horses were incredibly well bred. Amazingly well bred. International breeding level well bred. 

Deserthorsewoman, you just wouldn't believe how sweet she is. Or maybe you would. The trainer has *completely* fallen in love with Sophie. Those two have a real nice bond. Well gotta get to working in the yard. I would sit here all day and talk about horses if you listened to my mother tell it. Thanks for all your kind comments and everything. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

And yes, these horses were incredibly well bred. Amazingly well bred. International breeding level well bred! I've seen 2 other horses from the same herd and they are gorgeous! They're the white line - ie not Kuhalian (in my simplistic mind). One of them is take your breath away gorgeous. She looks like a carousel horse. I mean it's actually very odd to see her trotting down the path with her 9 yr old boy that she's "babysitting." It's kind of surreal she's so beautiful. Those two have a bond, too. Very special horses.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Once you understand them they'll give you their all and then some. 
As for jumping ability, go to my "arabians" album, there's one jumping. Can't post it for some reason...new phone. ...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm with the others on not breeding in this current economy 
I used bigger stallions on my 15.2 TB mares with no problems at all
If you do decide to breed from her in the future than you have to select a stallion based on what you intend to use the offspring for - or sell it for.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I, too, would stay pure. BUT....before I'd make any suggestions along those lines, I'd want to see a picture of her and her full pedigree. Since she's Kuhaylan, I picture a more muscular, masculine looking horse, typical of the older pure Polish. So, off strain alone, I'd recommend a Dahman or Saqlawi in strain stallion, but really you need to see the horse in front of you and the pedigrees of all concerned.
> 
> I liked Ganges very much when I saw him, considered breeding my pure Polish mare to him but never managed to make it happen.


I'm going to research the Dahman and Saqlawi Arabian strains. Would like to learn more about this. Thank you.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

my opinion is : since you dont know a lot about breeding, You should go get a yearling or two old with the lineage you want. It is expensive to breed, its a crap shoot what you will actually end up with , there is no market, by the time you raise a foal to the age of training so many things can go wrong . The mare could die, the foal could die. sorry to be doom and gloom but there are a lot of horses out there with good bloodlines, that would excell in jumping, that will be at auctions and slaughter bound.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

In all honesty, I would just send her to me. 
BUT, if you are going to breed I would stay purebred. HG Esquire, Magic Aulrab, and Kalaoch (pure polish Piaff son) I think would be great crosses. Capt Hans Solo is another one.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Capt Hans Solo is another one.


I had to google him. What a hunk of horse!

But I really like Kalaoch!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> In all honesty, I would just send her to me.
> BUT, if you are going to breed I would stay purebred. HG Esquire, Magic Aulrab, and Kalaoch (pure polish Piaff son) I think would be great crosses. Capt Hans Solo is another one.


I also agree if you breed-- go PB. Your mare is very well bred. There are plenty of more European type/substantive Arabs out there. I prefer that type myself-- as if you couldn't tell with my Arabians.. :wink:. 
Esquire is a favorite of mine and Aulrab is also one to produce bone and substance. Many of the Polish lines have that to draw on.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/26609/album/my-critters-4784/img-20110418-164343-1-32954.jpg
Something like that... ( not him, gelding lol). A solid 15.2 hands, bit more dish to the face tho, but definitely that frame. And movement.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I like Esquire and Kalaoch. Have made up my mind after reading these responses that I need to contact a professional Arabian breeder and have her bred once to pass on her genes. Wonder if it's attractive, or even legal, to make a deal that the breeder could keep the foal as long as if anything happened to where the foal would end up in any trouble it would come back to me. Also want to find a professional training facility willing to work with the mare's permanent trainer, located somewhere on the East coasr and specializing in getting Arabians under saddle, gently. I need help to turn Sophie into the sport horse I know she can be. I want her to live up to her full potential. She is a very special horse that just needs a chance to show the world literally what she's made of thanks to the genius and hard work of her breeder. While Sophie is still 8 yrs old breeding might just be an option in her case. Looks like PB is the only way to go.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. 
I would get her trained first, showing what she can do, then give her the baby break. 
Can't help you with trainers in your area, but it sounds like you already have a capable one.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MsBHavin said:


> I had to google him. What a hunk of horse!
> 
> But I really like Kalaoch!


I love Solo. Came very close to buying him. LOL
Kalaoch is incredible. His owner has a great Ecaho daughter in foal to him and I keep telling her to ship her this way but so far she is being stubborn. ******. LOL


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

East Coast is a large area, but I do know a phenomenal place in MA if that would work.
Lovely mare.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Doodlesweaver said:


> I like Esquire and Kalaoch. Have made up my mind after reading these responses that I need to contact a professional Arabian breeder and have her bred once to pass on her genes. Wonder if it's attractive, or even legal, to make a deal that the breeder could keep the foal as long as if anything happened to where the foal would end up in any trouble it would come back to me. Also want to find a professional training facility willing to work with the mare's permanent trainer, located somewhere on the East coasr and specializing in getting Arabians under saddle, gently. I need help to turn Sophie into the sport horse I know she can be. I want her to live up to her full potential. She is a very special horse that just needs a chance to show the world literally what she's made of thanks to the genius and hard work of her breeder. While Sophie is still 8 yrs old breeding might just be an option in her case. Looks like PB is the only way to go.


Kalaloch is a very nice horse and his owner is working hard to promote him in all the right ways. She's also setting herself up in such a way that the foals of the horse are eligible for certain money programs, if shown. He'll produce some quality foals.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I like the push Kalaoch's breeder is giving to turn the foals into performance horses. I think that improves Kalaoch's brand and also makes the foals less likely to end up in dire straights because people are more likely to purchase a horse that is under saddle already and performing. It's a good long term strategy that improves everyone's "brand" IMO. 

Yogiwick are you talking about an Arabian trainer in MA? I have an excellent trainer already but she might need some fine tune finishing.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow ~ how sweet of you guys to mention Esquire+   I'd like to encourage you to peek at a thread here on the board that has photos from Sport Horse Nationals where all his representatives received at least one National Title. He had winners in the Young SHIH ring, Mature SHIH ring, the Dressage ring as well as the Jumper ring 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/2013-sport-horse-nationals-photos-results-283786/

Again thank you guys for mentioning Esquire+. This was a very pleasant surprise today!

Denise Gainey


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry to barge into the comversation, but Capt Han Solo... WOW! I am drooling over his body type for being an arabian -drools-

So I have a question of my own. I recently received a pure egyptian mare, free, and we are uncertain that she is rideable. (Vet appt tonight). Her name is CG Shalimaars Flame, and she is the sweetest thing I have ever come to have. My friend who shows on the arab circuits, tells me I should breed her if she can't be ridden. She is only 14hh, but if I could get her to throw a nice personality, 15+hh sportier arab/cross, it would be my dream come true.

Is this a dream I should put in the garbage disposal?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I think if you're breeding for yourself and plan to keep the foal, then there's no reason not to breed if you want to. HOWEVER, with the market the way it is today and appears to be remaining, I would go find my dream foal and buy it. It'll probably be cheaper, you'll get the sex, color, look and pedigree you want and you won't put your mare at risk by breeding her.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That is a very nice mare you have and considering her for breeding is a no brainer. 
I like the advice Dreamcatcher and Deserthorsewoman gave you. Choosing a purebred stallion is the best way to go. There are plenty and Al Marah has some very nice stallions to choose from some like HEG Esquire are also warmblood certified .
If you still want to breed for a sporthorse.. A Fine Romance is a nice TB stallion that has some very good anglo arab foals. His owner is well informed and easy to talk to and he has a good following. 
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I didn't know Esquire was also WB certified. He is a very nice stallion! I do want another WB sporthorse, DB. A Fine Romance is Fine Looking!!! Wow! 

I am going to follow the advice of DH and DC
and all the others here and go PB after training her for performance. The trainer who I'm getting ready to go meet in a few minutes thinks Sophie will make a lot of progress and have no problem getting under saddle and doing well. If those Arabian costumes didn't cost a fortune I'd think about getting my daughter to do one of those costume shows with her. That would be so pretty.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

HEG Esquire's owner is very knowlegable and He has a good following. PM her. she is very easy to talk to. You cant go wrong with him. Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> HEG Esquire's owner is very knowlegable and He has a good following. PM her. she is very easy to talk to. You cant go wrong with him. Shalom


Agreed. He is the best of both worlds Doodles! And Denise is wonderful to work with. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OP as a frst time breeder find a stallion owner that will advise you and mentor you. They have a stake in the foals career also.
There are plenty of stallion owners that will take your money and ignore your questions.
I dont believe either owner of HEG Esquire or A Fine Romance are in that category. Shalom


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Doodlesweaver said:


> I didn't know Esquire was also WB certified. He is a very nice stallion! I do want another WB sporthorse, DB. A Fine Romance is Fine Looking!!! Wow!
> 
> I am going to follow the advice of DH and DC
> and all the others here and go PB after training her for performance. The trainer who I'm getting ready to go meet in a few minutes thinks Sophie will make a lot of progress and have no problem getting under saddle and doing well. If those Arabian costumes didn't cost a fortune I'd think about getting my daughter to do one of those costume shows with her. That would be so pretty.


If you're a little crafty you can make a costume.
Did you ever get all the paperwork on her? Last I remember there were two possibilities who she was, but I have to admit I didn't follow up on that......


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I called and found out I will need to go through "special services" to get the registration legalized. Will then need to get the DNA and an attorney to write a letter, I believe.

As far as the outfit maybe we could make one.  we'll see. She is wearing the tarp ok.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Do it. It's her heritage. And folks at AHA are pretty helpful.


----------



## ASA Farm (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, "Doodlesweaver", 
We've been breeding National Champion Pure Polish Arabians for over 30 years and would be glad to speak with you about your mare. we have many articles written by the Arabian Horse authority named, Arlene Magid (Arlene Magid Pedigree Research), where you can look up information about many of the Polish relatives of your mare. *Ganges is a son of the leading sire of World Champions, Monogramm. 

We own *Ganges' half-brother, the multiple National Champion and multiple Scottsdale Champion, BONNE VIVANT++++//, so you can read about many of your mares' famous relatives. Since you mentioned Sport Horse disciplines, we wanted to tell you that this bloodline produces some excellent athletes. BONNE VIVANT ++++// is the 2013 USDF All-Breeds Arabian National Winner in Intermediare-1 Dressage and the 2013 USDF All-Breeds Arabian National Winner in Prix Saint Georges Dressage, as well. By the way, we love the jumping photo of your mare, good knees! 

The following video will show you what linebreeding to Negatraz, (hence doubling up on the Kuhailan Polish horses) can accomplish, IF it is done thoughtfully with much research and experience: 
This is JAMES BONNE A.S.A. (Bonne Vivant++++// by Monogramm by Negatraz x MWF Algerina by Negatraz) - here's his video: 



 (It is available in the high-definition mode on 'YouTube') 

James Bonne ASA's pure Polish pedigree may be viewed at: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/james+bonne+asa

We hope this helps!

Blessings, Cheryl
ASA Farm


----------



## StingRay (Dec 10, 2013)

I like Kalaloch and Esquire...either one could be nice. I wouldn't cross her back to Bask again if you want to get more pretty.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Stingray Bask was a champion Halter and performance horse. I have plenty of line bred Bask mares and there is not an ugly one in the herd.
She wants an athlete not a prima donna and that colt in the video was pretty enough for most of us. Shalom


----------



## StingRay (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh sure, I've seen nice looking Bask horses. I like the mare even with a straight profile. The colt looks more plain ...so don't think that is what she needs. (ONLY if she were mine.....I wouldn't tell her what to do).


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't read all the posts, but one of my favorite X is Arab/Hannoverian; it makes for a great, versatile X - especially in the English world.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

StingRay said:


> Oh sure, I've seen nice looking Bask horses. I like the mare even with a straight profile. The colt looks more plain ...so don't think that is what she needs. (ONLY if she were mine.....I wouldn't tell her what to do).


The OP has stated she wants the foal for a sporthorse prospect. 
One of the problems with the arabian breed right now IMO is some people are breeding for a pretty head and ignoring conformation.
I like a dished head too. But I want one attached to an athletic body. Shalom


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

ASA Farm said:


> Hi, "Doodlesweaver",
> We've been breeding National Champion Pure Polish Arabians for over 30 years and would be glad to speak with you about your mare. we have many articles written by the Arabian Horse authority named, Arlene Magid (Arlene Magid Pedigree Research), where you can look up information about many of the Polish relatives of your mare. *Ganges is a son of the leading sire of World Champions, Monogramm.
> 
> We own *Ganges' half-brother, the multiple National Champion and multiple Scottsdale Champion, BONNE VIVANT++++//, so you can read about many of your mares' famous relatives. Since you mentioned Sport Horse disciplines, we wanted to tell you that this bloodline produces some
> ...


 That would be a perfect sire for Sport horse breeding
Cheryl - You are just up the road and around a few corners from me!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

frlsgirl said:


> I haven't read all the posts, but one of my favorite X is Arab/Hannoverian; it makes for a great, versatile X - especially in the English world.


 This is a mare that I really liked the look of - Baltic Star - part Arabian by a Swedish warmblood stallion called LA Baltic Inspiration
A horse like this can hold its own in part Arabian classes and in non Arabian hunter or dressage classes


----------



## ASA Farm (Dec 9, 2013)

"jaydee" we'd love to have you visit and see our herd of pretty, typy, athletic pure Polish Arabians! They are all fuzzy for winter, but an "experienced eye" can see the prettiness and type even through the hair

"dbarabians" - we agree wholeheartedly, the double-bred *Bask++ horses can be very pretty. You should see James "in person" (especially when he's not fuzzy like in the video). We like the linebred *Bask++ horses as it "sets the traits" in terms of the breed-type and prettiness and big, dark eyes and excellent ears, excellent shoulders, legs, three quality gaits, long and upright necks, freedom of shoulder, and powerful hip. Our Junior Stallion is a unanimous and undefeated Champion in Country English Pleasure, shown BAREFOOT behind.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

^^Do you have a website?


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

jaydee said:


> This is a mare that I really liked the look of - Baltic Star - part Arabian by a Swedish warmblood stallion called LA Baltic Inspiration
> A horse like this can hold its own in part Arabian classes and in non Arabian hunter or dressage classes


Jaydee, this is our Arabian/WB cross Yearling filly. She is sired by our stallion HG Esquire+ and out of a SWB Mare who just happens to be a Paternal 1/2 sibling of Inspiration :wink:

She was this years Sport Horse National Champion HA/AA Yearling Filly

















We own her mother who is sired by L.A. Baltic Sun and out of Rose of Sweden and was bred by Gail Hoff (also the breeder of Inspiration who's just passed recently).










And according to Pedigree Researcher Arlene Magid, the winningest Half-Arabian Dressage horse (through last year) is L. A. Baltic Mariner +/ who is sired by an Arabian stallion and out of Rose of Sweden, making him a maternal 1/2 Sibling to our mare whom we simply call Flower 

The Arab/SWB cross rocks!! We love it!

Denise Gainey


----------



## ASA Farm (Dec 9, 2013)

EmilyJoy said:


> ^^Do you have a website?


Our website is www.asafarm.com
Thank you for asking.
Blessings, Cheryl

PS Denise's half-Arabian is a nice one; we saw them at SHN. 
With a pure Polish mare, we would personally recommend breeding within pure Polish lines, instead of outcrossing to another breed.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

ASA Farm said:


> Our website is www.asafarm.com
> Thank you for asking.
> Blessings, Cheryl
> 
> ...


Thank you Cheryl! And Andre was kind enough to video our go as well. When I get a spare moment (yeah right) I intend to upload it to share 

Denise Gainey


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Cheryl _ I would love to visit you in the summer - though I'm not allowed to lust after any more horses at present!!!


----------



## StingRay (Dec 10, 2013)

HGEsquire.....nice baby. I've often said to myself that there are many partbreds that are nicer than today's purebreds. 

ASAfarm -I have to laugh: If that is fuzzy, then you don't know what it's like to have winter for 5-6 months of the year with -30/-40 degrees + windchill...then the horses are fuzzy!


----------



## ASA Farm (Dec 9, 2013)

HGEsquire said:


> Thank you Cheryl! And Andre was kind enough to video our go as well. When I get a spare moment (yeah right) I intend to upload it to share
> 
> Denise Gainey


You're welcome! Glad we could help you capture that special moment on video!


----------



## ASA Farm (Dec 9, 2013)

Doodlesweaver said:


> Here are a few pics I've taken of Sophie in the past 2 months. I'm trying to get the ones with her getting used to wearing a tarp - poor thing. But her confidence level has really gone up. Especially after she conquered the creek. She was so scared to go in the creek her legs and whole body shook. We almost aborted the lesson early but when the trainer got ahold of her she calmed down and went into the creek, even splashed around and played in it. She walked back to the barn that day like she owned the world. Has been a different horse ever since. I love her. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doodlesweaver, She is blessed to have you as her "person" now! Has she been "positively identified" yet, or do you have to wait for the DNA results? (In other words, to make sure she's a *Ganges daughter) Being a bay with no leg markings and just a star, there may be others of the "same color" from that seizure...she almost looked like she could possibly pass for a *Wojslaw or *Goliat daughter, or an *Equifor or a *Ganges out of a daughter of *Wojslaw or *Goliat... just playing "guess that pedigree" (from a photo - one of my favorite games. Keep me posted!


----------



## phatpony10 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Breeding...*

Is this "Sophie" one of the Canterbury mares from Days End? What was her name while at DEFHR?


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

ASA Farm said:


> Doodlesweaver, She is blessed to have you as her "person" now! Has she been "positively identified" yet, or do you have to wait for the DNA results? (In other words, to make sure she's a *Ganges daughter) Being a bay with no leg markings and just a star, there may be others of the "same color" from that seizure...she almost looked like she could possibly pass for a *Wojslaw or *Goliat daughter, or an *Equifor or a *Ganges out of a daughter of *Wojslaw or *Goliat... just playing "guess that pedigree" (from a photo - one of my favorite games. Keep me posted!


Thank you so much. We're still waiting for the final results. No she was not at Days End.


----------

